# King of the Rails North - Warren, MI - July 10th & 11th



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Date: 7/10/2010
Location: Warren, MI
Surface / Format: Rails/Carpet/MWPP
Event Organizer: MABC
Chief Judge: Danny Bessant
Sponsor(s): K9 Specialites
Prize(s): Medallions 1st - 3rd, Trophies MWP & MWPP 2 Show Combined
Weigh-ins: 8:00-10:00am
Start Time: 10:30am
Fees: $20.00 per dog

Directions: 
Lodging: Motel 6 - 8300 Chicago Rd Warren, Mi 48093 (586) 826-9300 Warren, Mi 48093

Address: 31936 Mound Rd, Warren, MI 48092


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey is it true that in the APA your dog only gets 1 foul and thats all ur done??? please explain... Thanks..


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, that's true. Your dog fouls and you're out.


----------

